# Harman Kardon HK-990 vs Yamaha A-S2000



## 8086

For sometime (years) now, I've been pondering which is the better sounding amp, Harman-Kardon HK 990 or the Yamaha A-S2000. Both units are priced the same. But the build and designs are so ying and yang. Ignoring the power specs and input options; deciding on tonality and sound quality Which is the better unit?



Yamaha A-S2000
http://usa.yamaha.com/products/audio-visual/hifi-components/amps/a-s2000_black__u/?mode=model

Harman-Kardon HK-990
http://www.harmankardon.com/estore/hk/us/products/HK-990/HK 990_HK_US


----------



## chashint

At this price point neither.
Even for a straight up stereo system I would go for something like this.
http://usa.denon.com/us/product/pag...id=avreceivers(denonna)&pid=avr4520ci(denonna) 
I just don't see where the Yamaha or HK is competitive.


----------



## ajinfla

8086 said:


> For sometime (years) now, I've been pondering which is the better sounding amp, Harman-Kardon HK 990 or the Yamaha A-S2000.


Whichever one that isn't driven into non-linear behavior into the load first.



8086 said:


> Both units are priced the same. But the build and designs are so ying and yang. Ignoring the power specs and input options; deciding on tonality and sound quality


Linearly operated SS amplifiers like these don't have "tone", unless you're talking about the tone controls, which they both have.



8086 said:


> Which is the better unit?


Tossup based on looks, emotions evoked, street cred, etc. 
Maybe features?

cheers


----------



## 8086

ajinfla said:


> Whichever one that isn't driven into non-linear behavior into the load first.
> 
> 
> Linearly operated SS amplifiers like these don't have "tone", unless you're talking about the tone controls, which they both have.
> 
> 
> Tossup based on looks, emotions evoked, street cred, etc.
> Maybe features?
> 
> cheers




Looks aren't important. Personality matters; It's whats on the inside that counts. What I like about the yamaha is its balanced design and their take on how tone controls should operate. Stereophile ranks the HK990 with some of the greats like Krell.


----------



## ajinfla

8086 said:


> Looks aren't important.


Sure....



8086 said:


> Personality matters; It's whats on the inside that counts. What I like about the yamaha is its balanced design and their take on how tone controls should operate. Stereophile ranks the HK990 with some of the greats like Krell.


Never met an inanimate object with personality. YMMV.
What I think counts, is the soundfield in your room impinging upon your ears. To that extent, the HK, with it's perceptually advanced 2ch nearfield/farfield EQ, is beyond any 2ch analog component (including the Yamaha) and certainly better and more convenient than any MCH receiver.
IOW, with that capability engaged, in the really real world, it will verifiably "sound" better to human ears.

cheers


----------



## chashint

ajinfla said:


> Never met an inanimate object with personality. YMMV.
> 
> cheers


You need a Ford truck with Sync voice control.....the girl that lives in mine definitely has a personality. Sometimes she is very nice and will do what you ask and other times when you are trying to get her to play a specific song/artist or to call someone she can be downright stubborn.


----------



## JBrax

chashint said:


> You need a Ford truck with Sync voice control.....the girl that lives in mine definitely has a personality. Sometimes she is very nice and will do what you ask and other times when you are trying to get her to play a specific song/artist or to call someone she can be downright stubborn.


Good to know the girl in yours acts up at times also.


----------



## ajinfla




----------



## Savjac

I have honestly never owned a HK product, and have owned a Yamaha. I really don't know what they are doing with the amplifier that would improve on the old ones but that worries me a bit. I would tend to go with the HK as well, tried and true.


----------

